# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  #BAM Mother's 'Good Hair' Day: Carlos K. Wesley, MD (1230 FUT grafts)

## MarieEvo

#BeforeAndAfterMonday

This female patient underwent a follicular unit transplantation (FUT) session with Dr. Carlos K. Wesley in which a total of 1230 grafts were placed  

Her hair follicles were incubated in autologous (her own) platelet rich plasma (PRP) throughout the duration of the procedure.  This, combined with an ATP-containing storage solution has been shown to enhance survival of transplanted hairs.

As with all of Dr. Wesleys patients, she was *NOT* required to shave her hair for the procedure.  As a result, this patient was able to return comfortably to work and social activities within approximately 7-10 days of his procedure.

The patient returned one year after her procedure and images of the patient can be seen below.

----------


## MarieEvo

Pattern picture 🙂

----------

